# LGB Diesel Switcher Disassembly



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I have an LGB switcher, the ATSF 470 version. I have the motor block out and both the cab and the hood separated from the chassis, In order to free the front of the hood from the chassis the hand rails at the front of the hood need to be removed. But I can't figure out how. It seems like they should just pull out from the hood, but I can't free them. 

I am sure this is very simple. How did you do it?


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, my buddy "Digger" came through. Just takes some protection for the paint (cardboard) and a pry bar (screwdriver) to pry the handrail out. The end of the rail has been crimped, so it doesn't come out easily. 

I don't like taking things apart blind (no drawings), and brute force is always the last resort for me.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Del..... If this is the locomotive, just copy and paste the link for a full exploded view. 


http://www.gartenbahn.at/g_spur/downloads/downloadarchiv/lgb/eplosionsz/2090-1.PDF


----------

